# Dave Ramsey vs Diamond Resorts



## Fried_shrimp (May 21, 2021)

Has anyone been listening to the Dave Ramsey Show that past two days? Somehow, he has gotten into a tiff with Michael Flaskey and is now blasting Diamond on his show. The problem is, he and his guests are spewing as much BS as a Diamond salesman does. You just want to scream "you're full of it" at the radio.


----------



## Grammarhero (May 21, 2021)

Fried_shrimp said:


> Has anyone been listening to the Dave Ramsey Show that past two days? Somehow, he has gotten into a tiff with Michael Flaskey and is now blasting Diamond on his show. The problem is, he and his guests are spewing as much BS as a Diamond salesman does. You just want to scream "you're full of it" at the radio.


Ramsey isn’t so innocent.  He got paid to endorse Timeshare Exit Team, which Diamond is now suing.  I personally like Diamond, although I admittedly like Wyndham and VV more.









						Court Order Says Diamond Resorts Suit Alleging Massive Timeshare Exit Scam Will Proceed Against Timeshare Exit Team's Law Firm, Schroeter, Goldmark & Bender
					

/PRNewswire/ -- Diamond Resorts®, a global leader in the hospitality, vacation ownership and entertainment industries, announces another legal victory in...




					www.prnewswire.com
				













						Dave Ramsey Recommended | Endorsements | Timeshare Exit Team
					

Timeshare Exit Team is proud to have earned the trust of some of the most reputable names in Television, Radio, and Consumer Advocacy.




					timeshareexitteam.com


----------



## amycurl (May 21, 2021)

Yes, listening to Dave Ramsey isn't really a great use of anyone's time...Read The Economist instead, or even the WSJ.


----------



## Fried_shrimp (May 21, 2021)

Grammarhero said:


> Ramsey isn’t so innocent.  He got paid to endorse Timeshare Exit Team, which Diamond is now suing.  I personally like Diamond, although I admittedly like Wyndham and VV more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes. He was talking about how Timeshare Exit Team had to pull their adds because they couldn't afford to pay for them anymore now that Diamond is suing.


----------



## Fried_shrimp (May 21, 2021)

amycurl said:


> Yes, listening to Dave Ramsey isn't really a great use of anyone's time...Read The Economist instead, or even the WSJ.



Kind of hard to read while driving my work truck in the afternoon. 

Mornings are good though with Armstrong & Getty.


----------



## Grammarhero (May 21, 2021)

Fried_shrimp said:


> Yes. He was talking about how Timeshare Exit Team had to pull their adds because they couldn't afford to pay for them anymore now that Diamond is suing.


Funny how Ramsey didn't mention how TET charges $3k and Ramsey probably gets a cut.


----------



## TUGBrian (May 22, 2021)

far better off listening to Clark Howard instead!


----------



## JohnPaul (May 22, 2021)

Or just avoid talk radio.


----------



## bogey21 (May 22, 2021)

Dave Ramsey is way off base here...

George


----------



## dayooper (May 22, 2021)

bogey21 said:


> Dave Ramsey is way off base here...
> 
> George



But his bank account is on base with the money Wesley Financial is giving him to promote them.


----------



## Fried_shrimp (May 22, 2021)

TUGBrian said:


> far better off listening to Clark Howard instead!



Unfortunately he retired last year. He still has his podcast but it's not quite the same. Such a shame as he is a much better radio personality, and IMO, better person than Dave Ramsey will ever be.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (May 22, 2021)

IMO different pundits make sense for certain audiences. But may not make sense in others situations. I find Suzy Orman and Dave Ramsey are focused on people who struggle with debt. Not having any credit cards may be the only way to keep them on budget. Almost half of Americans could not pay an unexpected $400 bill.

I liked Bob Brinker and still subscribe to his newsletter but he suddenly retired a few years ago with no replacement.


----------



## dougp26364 (May 23, 2021)

Hello pot, this is the kettle......
There are reasons I don’t listen to show hosts like Dave Ramsey. Just like DRI they have something to sell. Whether you believe it or not, selling is what they do and is what they’re most interested in.


----------



## cbyrne1174 (May 24, 2021)

I don't listen to 100% of what Dave Ramsey says. I personally have excellent impulse control and only buy what I can actually afford. He always rants that credit cards = bad, but using credit card rewards does save me $500-$600 a year vs using a debit card on just my basic necessities that I have to buy regardless (car insurance, gas, food, internet, phone etc), which I pay 0 interest on because I keep a decently sized emergency fund. He always says credit cards are bad in all cases, but doesn't factor in that some people listen into his show just because they're frugal, not because they make bad choices. I keep my credit card balance at about 2%-%5 of my checking account balance (emergency fund), so it would honestly be ridiculous not to take advantage of the extra savings for 0 extra effort. I get 6% off groceries at Aldi (Amex Blue preferred), 5% off Amazon (Amazon store card) , 5% off Walmart (Cap1 Walmart card), 3% off gas (Amex blue Pref) and 2% off all other purchases (Citi Double cash). The 6% off groceries only works on the first $6,000 a year, which is all I spend in a year anyways because I shop at Aldi. Only the Amex has an annual fee, which honestly pays for itself getting 6% off the cheapest grocery store you can possibly shop at.


----------



## Fried_shrimp (May 25, 2021)

cbyrne1174 said:


> I don't listen to 100% of what Dave Ramsey says. I personally have excellent impulse control and only buy what I can actually afford. He always rants that credit cards = bad, but using credit card rewards does save me $500-$600 a year vs using a debit card on just my basic necessities that I have to buy regardless (car insurance, gas, food, internet, phone etc), which I pay 0 interest on because I keep a decently sized emergency fund. He always says credit cards are bad in all cases, but doesn't factor in that some people listen into his show just because they're frugal, not because they make bad choices. I keep my credit card balance at about 2%-%5 of my checking account balance (emergency fund), so it would honestly be ridiculous not to take advantage of the extra savings for 0 extra effort. I get 6% off groceries at Aldi (Amex Blue preferred), 5% off Amazon (Amazon store card) , 5% off Walmart (Cap1 Walmart card), 3% off gas (Amex blue Pref) and 2% off all other purchases (Citi Double cash). The 6% off groceries only works on the first $6,000 a year, which is all I spend in a year anyways because I shop at Aldi. Only the Amex has an annual fee, which honestly pays for itself getting 6% off the cheapest grocery store you can possibly shop at.



Exactly. While no CC may be good for some people who can't control their spending, it's not for everyone. Also, the bad thing with debit cards is they don't have the federal protection laws that credit cards have. I refuse to have a debit card for that reason. If one pays their CC off, in full, every month (so as to not incur interest fees), a rewards credit card can be a great thing.


----------



## Iggyearl (May 25, 2021)

The stakes just got higher.  Four days ago, Dave did a 2 hour show which included numerous references to timeshare.  This segment is the last 9 minutes of the show, which is his assault on "Mikey" Flaskey and Diamond.  It is pretty surreal.


----------



## Grammarhero (May 25, 2021)

Iggyearl said:


> The stakes just got higher.  Four days ago, Dave did a 2 hour show which included numerous references to timeshare.  This segment is the last 9 minutes of the show, which is his assault on "Mikey" Flaskey and Diamond.  It is pretty surreal.


This made my day.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 25, 2021)

Iggyearl said:


> The stakes just got higher.  Four days ago, Dave did a 2 hour show which included numerous references to timeshare.  This segment is the last 9 minutes of the show, which is his assault on "Mikey" Flaskey and Diamond.  It is pretty surreal.


He seems to be opening himself up here to slander. He made a number of unfounded accusations about Inside Edition. He never had any clue about how much money TET charged their customers. SOmeone once told him TET was asking the caller to pay and it was something like $14K. He said "they are expensive". If he really cared about his callers, he would provide more information for them to get out of their timeshare for free or close to it before ever recommending TET. Or he would really look into the operations and find out what they really do to get people out of their timeshare.


----------



## Grammarhero (May 25, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> He seems to be opening himself up here to slander. He made a number of unfounded accusations about Inside Edition. He never had any clue about how much money TET charged their customers. SOmeone once told him TET was asking the caller to pay and it was something like $14K. He said "they are expensive". If he really cared about his callers, he would provide more information for them to get out of their timeshare for free or close to it before ever recommending TET. Or he would really look into the operations and find out what they really do to get people out of their timeshare.


 Remember when one TUG poster accused me of running a free exit company on TUG?


----------



## Fried_shrimp (May 25, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> If he really cared about his callers, he would provide more information for them to get out of their timeshare for free or close to it before ever recommending TET. Or he would really look into the operations and find out what they really do to get people out of their timeshare.



But he wouldn't make thousands of dollars annually in advertising fees from TET if he did that.


----------



## NiteMaire (May 25, 2021)

CalGalTraveler said:


> I liked Bob Brinker and still subscribe to his newsletter but he suddenly retired a few years ago with no replacement.


I was a huge fan of Bruce Williams.  I discovered him when I was in college, and he became a staple on any/all of my drives when he was broadcasting. He was very consistent in his messages, and told people what they needed to hear.  He was so consistent, I could predict the advice he would offer to specific callers.  It also seemed that he worked every job imaginable at some point in his life, and was able to offer great advice (and hope) for virtually all situations callers were experiencing.


----------

